# Sweet Autumn Clematis



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice looking flowers. I’ll definitely get a few this fall. I sometimes see a few bees visiting my small flower garden while the vast majority go to the major nectar source at the time (such as maples and blackberries). I wonder if they are the same individuals who do not want to fly more than 50 ft.....


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Kuro said:


> I wonder if they are the same individuals who do not want to fly more than 50 ft.....


Perhaps so. I will definitely be propagating more to get it established in other places. Their pollen baskets get filled fairly quickly from what I'm observing. Now that I've seen it in bloom, I'm a huge fan.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

A close relative of that, Traveler's Joy (_Clematis vitalba_) grows wild in my area and is doing especially well this year. My bees are hauling in a lot of creamy white pollen, which I believe is from that. You might look around and see if you also have Traveler's Joy growing in the wild.

Enj.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

enjambres said:


> A close relative of that, Traveler's Joy (_Clematis vitalba_) grows wild in my area and is doing especially well this year. My bees are hauling in a lot of creamy white pollen, which I believe is from that. You might look around and see if you also have Traveler's Joy growing in the wild.
> 
> Enj.


I will keep my eyes open. This afternoon I noticed mixed in with the yellow and orange, a considerable amount of white. No way is that amount coming from the one vine in my yard. Perhaps you've explained it.


----------



## tnmtn (May 27, 2016)

I have mounds of native clematis virginiana (virgin's bower) along several fence rows. The county mowers know it is there, once I pointed it out, and help me keep it going. One of my all time favorite natives of the Appalachian Smokies.


----------

